# Angraecum viguieri



## Stone (Jan 30, 2012)

This is my A. viguieri taken by J. Varigos at a club meeting
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jvinoz/6255713192/


----------



## Gcroz (Jan 30, 2012)

Lovely flower! This seems to be a very uncommon plant in cultivation.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, My!!! :clap::drool::smitten:


----------



## Stone (Jan 30, 2012)

Gcroz said:


> Lovely flower! This seems to be a very uncommon plant in cultivation.



Yes. so I selfed it and it now has 2 almond sized pods. Here's hoping!


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Hera (Jan 30, 2012)

Gosh thats pretty. Love the color.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow! That's a very unique angraecum...


----------



## John Boy (Jan 31, 2012)

These are amongst THE most stunning of angraecoid plants, once they are that size. Trouble is: all I ever see offered are tiny-baby-little-tiny things that would take longer to reach FS than I’ll take to end up in a nursing home…


----------



## Shiva (Jan 31, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Oh, My!!! :clap::drool::smitten:



Dot has said it for me too. As for mine it's obviously years from flowering. :sob:


----------



## Inguna (Jan 31, 2012)

Very special! Nice! :clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 31, 2012)

splendide....

I have 3 tiny-baby-little-tiny things from Lecoufle...


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jan 31, 2012)

Very nice, the color is great
Best regards, Gina


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 31, 2012)

LOVE IT!! 
Good luck with the babies!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice color, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> I have 3 tiny-baby-little-tiny things from Lecoufle...



From when part of the collection was brought to Canada? That's would be the first I heard of the collection in Ca.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 1, 2012)

That was from an order with Les Orchidophiles de Mtl. I don't think we can say that the plants are from the collection of Lecoufle but rather from their production!

Not sure I answered your question


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 1, 2012)

Amazing orange color!


----------



## quaker (Feb 1, 2012)

A very beautiful Angraecum beautifully grown.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2012)

Stone, please tell us how you grow this species.


----------



## Stone (Feb 1, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Stone, please tell us how you grow this species.



The most important thing with this sp. according to Hauserman is not to disturb the roots too much. So to this end, when it was very small, I attached it to a small piece of t/fern and from there it went into the t/fern basket in the pic. without touching the roots so it's never really been ''repotted''. Cork or small wood basket should also work. Apart from that, treatment is standard. It likes intermediate to warm temps and good light.

Mike


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 2, 2012)

Very interesting shape and unique color!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> That was from an order with Les Orchidophiles de Mtl. I don't think we can say that the plants are from the collection of Lecoufle but rather from their production!
> 
> Not sure I answered your question



I remember hearing when the (Partial) collection was being gifted to the Botanical Garden in Montreal. I'm sure the plants that the Society ordered were shipped with providence of fortunate timing and location. :wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2012)

Stone said:


> The most important thing with this sp. according to Hauserman is not to disturb the roots too much. So to this end, when it was very small, I attached it to a small piece of t/fern and from there it went into the t/fern basket in the pic. without touching the roots so it's never really been ''repotted''. Cork or small wood basket should also work. Apart from that, treatment is standard. It likes intermediate to warm temps and good light.
> 
> Mike


Thanks! That's good to know. I have a seedling that I thought might need re-potting soon, now I have a better idea of what to do and what not to do!


----------

